# Hose connection - 200 HP evinrude Ficht



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

So I took this hose off the bottom of the EMM to clean it out (gets blocked and causes the motor to shut down without an alarm because of EMM overheat). The male connector seemed to have rotted away somehow, so that half of it is gone. The hose is used for cooling, and carries water through the motor. If I try to connect it, it won't be sealed and is hard to keep on. Any ideas? If anyone has this motor or has worked on it, or had a similar problem, please shed some light.

Also, I know the reputation of the Ficht motors, and don't feel like hearing crap about getting rid of it. I have 2 of them and they have been very good to me, plus have proven to be easy to work on with an outstanding manual put out by the good folks of Evinrude. So please, keep your comments to the problem at hand.

I attached pics, have others if you need another view


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You should be able to remove the EMM and replace the fitting with a new one. That's the only right way to fix it.


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

yeah been considering that, was hoping there might be a way to replace them without removing it I couldn't tell if the connection was just a simple bolt that had been extremely stripped or connected somehow to the casing of the EMM?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is the cooling hose for the EMM, i dont think the fitting is replaceable, i will look at one tomorrw and see if there is an easy fix for it..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If that round piece at the top goes all the way around the housing where a manufactured piece can slide over it and be some how with epoxy or maybe 5200 connected with a fitting the hose size I could make the fitting for you free. I think it would work because the pressure on the system is minimal. Where are you located? I am assuming the hose fits around the lower smaller piece sticking down. It would be worth a try instead of replacing the EMM. Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

Sequoiha said:


> That is the cooling hose for the EMM, i dont think the fitting is replaceable, i will look at one tomorrw and see if there is an easy fix for it..


yes it is the cooling hose, was leaning it out because I know it can et clogged in shallower water, thus causing the EMM to overheat and the engine to shut down without warning...which is exactly what was happening. Thanks for looking into it.

Also sealark, I don't think Ocean Master was saying to replace the whole EMM, but to remove the EMM and replace the casing around it...am I correct? I am located on Perdido, and can always travel to Orange Beach or Pensacola areas.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If the housing could be replaced that would be a sure and best fix.


----------

